# [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste



## rabensang (3. Februar 2009)

*[Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

*Noctua NT-H1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Einleitung:*
​
    Der Kühlerhersteller Noctua ist bekannt für seine edlen und starken Kühler und hervorragenden Lüfter. Seit einiger Zeit bieten die Österreicher ihre High-End Wärmeleitpaste NT-H1 an. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Für die meisten ist das Thema Wärmeleitpaste eher nebensächlich, da der Kühler für die eigentliche Wärmeableitung zuständig ist. Jedoch kann man, mit einer guten Paste, einiges an Leistung hinzugewinnen.

Die Hersteller experimentieren mit den ungewöhnlichsten Materialien. Von verschiedensten Metallen bis hin zu Diamant, ist alles vertreten. 

Außer den richtigen Bestandteilen wirkt sich auch die aufgebrachte Menge auf die Leistung aus. Es sollte nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig Paste aufgebracht werden. Wird sie zu dick aufgetragen, isoliert sie den Heatspreader und beeinträchtigt oder verhindert somit die Wärmeübertragung. Gerade bei Intel ist es üblich, dass einige CPU´s mit konkavem Heatspreader aus der Fabrik kommen. Die Kühlerhersteller versuchen dieses Phänomen mit extrem hohem Anpressdruck oder konkavem Kühlerboden entgegenzuwirken. Bei einigen Befestigungen wird ein hoher Anpressdruck nicht möglich. Bei solchen Kühlern verhilft die Wärmeleitpaste zur guten Wärmeübertragung. Die richtige Menge muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden und solange testen, bis er das optimale Ergebnis erzielt hat. ​ 



*Spezifikationen:*​


*Inhalt:*         1,4ml (für mindestens 15 Anwendungen)
*Dichte:* 2,49g/cm³
*Farbe:*        Grau
*Empfohlene Lagerzeit:*        bis zu 2 Jahre
*Empfohlene Nutzungsdauer (auf der CPU):*        bis zu 3 Jahre
*Maximale Betriebstemperatur:*        -50°C bis +110°C
*Empfohlene Betriebstemperatur:*        -40°C bis +90°C
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Hervorragende Leistung*
NT-H1 besteht aus einer Hybrid-Konfiguration unterschiedlicher Mikro-Partikel, die speziell für den Einsatz im PC-Bereich optimiert wurde und dank ihres extrem niedrigen thermischen Widerstandes sowie exzellenter Benetzungs- und Verteilungseigenschaften hervorragende Ergebnisse ermöglicht.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Maximaler Anwendungs-Komfort & effiziente Dosierung*
NT-H1 verteilt sich hervorragend unter Druck und muss daher nicht auf dem Heatspreader verstrichen werden. So sinkt nicht nur der Pastenverbrauch, sondern auch der Installations-Aufwand: Ein Tropfen NT-H1 in die Mitte der CPU, Kühler aufsetzen - fertig!​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Spitzen-Performance von Anfang an*
NT-H1 erreicht seine volle Leistungsfähigkeit extrem schnell und benötigt keine längere "Burn-In" Zeit.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Exzellente Langzeitstabilität*
NT-H1 enthält weder Lösungsmittel noch andere Substanzen mit niedrigem Siedepunkt und verfügt über eine hervorragende Langzeitstabilität. Dank der ausgezeichneten Curing, Bleeding, Dry-Out und Thermal Cycling Charakteristik kann NT-H1 problemlos über mehrere Jahre eingesetzt werden.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Nicht elektrisch leitend, nicht korrodierend*
NT-H1 verfügt über eine äußerst niedrige Dielektrizitätskonstante sowie über eine hohe elektrische Durchschlagsfestigkeit. Somit besteht bei der Anwendung im PC-Bereich auch bei direktem Kontakt mit Leiterbahnen oder Bauteilen keinerlei Kurzschlußgefahr. NT-H1 ist für den Einsatz mit Kupfer- und Aluminium-Kühlern geeignet und ist mit allen im PC-Bereich üblichen Materialien voll verträglich.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Auch für Kompressor-Kühler*
NT-H1 eignet sich perfekt für den Einsatz mit Kompressorkühlern und bleibt auch bei niedrigsten Temperaturen voll leistungsfähig und einfach zu entfernen.​ 



*Verpackung / Details:*

Noctua´s Wärmeleitpaste wird in einer übersichtlichen Blisterverpackung mit Pappeinschub geliefert. Auf der Vorderseite finden sich die Pastenspritze, Details zu Noctua und Eigenschaften der Paste. Die Rückseite zeigt mehr Details. Darauf zu finden sind Bedienungsanleitung, Spezifikationen, Pasteneigenschaften und eine Produktbeschreibung in 6 Sprachen, darunter auch Deutsch. Noctua beschränkt sich im Ganzen auf die englische Sprache.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Die Wärmeleitpaste beinhaltet 1,4ml. Diese Menge soll laut Hersteller für 15 Anwendungen reichen. Weiterhin kann im Bereich von -50°C bis +110°C gearbeitet werden und erlaubt somit den Einsatz einer Kompressorkühlung. Laut Noctua liegt die optimale Temperatur bei -40°C bis +90°C. Im Gegensatz zu Flüssigmetallpasten bietet die NT-H1 volle Performance schon bei niedrigen Temperaturen, ist nicht elektrisch Leitfähig und kann mit allen Materialien verwendet werden. Das auftragen der Paste soll ohne verstreichen funktionieren. ​ 
Noctua verschweigt die Bestandteile der NT-H1. Einzig die Information, dass es sich um eine Hybrid-Konfiguration unterschiedlicher Mikro-Partikel handelt, lässt sich der Produktbeschreibung entnehmen. Die Paste ist relativ zäh, klebrig und hat eine gräuliche Farbe. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*Anwendung:*

Aufgetragen wurde die NT-H1 wie vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben. Ein kleiner Tropfen auf die Mitte der CPU aufgetragen, Kühler aufgesetzt, Push-Pins festgedrückt oder Schrauben angezogen und Kühler wieder entfernt, um die Verteilung zu kontrollieren. Die Paste hat sich gleichmäßig auf der CPU verbreitet. Selbst wenn man sie verstreichen will, schmiert sie besser als die Akasa AK-TC5022.

Damit ist die NT-H1 um einiges einfacher und schneller zu verarbeiten als die Konkurrenz. 

Dank der zähen Konsistenz kann sie genau so einfach wieder entfernt werden, wie sie aufgebracht wurde. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Betrieb:*

Getestet wurde die NT-H1 auf einem Q6600 mit hoher Spannung und hohem Takt. Zum Vergleich dient die Akasa AK TC-5022, deren Verarbeitung und Anwendung um einiges schlechter war. Um Fehler oder Messungenauigkeiten zu verhindern wurde die Paste mehrmals erneuert. Als Kühler kommt ein Apack Zerotherm Zen FZ120 (Lüfter 100%) zum Einsatz.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Fazit:*

Noctua bietet mit der NT-H1 eine sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste an, welche sich sehr gut und einfach verarbeiten lässt. Die erstklassige Handhabung und die Tatsache, dass sie nicht elektrisch leitfähig ist, macht die Paste für Anfänger empfehlenswert. Die hohe Kältebeständigkeit könnte wiederum für Profis interessant werden.

Temperaturrekorde wie bei Flüssigmetall-Produkten darf man zwar nicht erwarten, aber im Bereich der konventionellen Pasten schlägt sich die NT-H1 sehr gut und positioniert sich knapp vor der Konkurrenz von Akasa oder Arctic Cooling.


Die NT-H1 ist bei Casking für ca. 8€ verfügbar.​


----------



## rabensang (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Klutten (3. Februar 2009)

*
Hier geht es zum Diskussions-Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/40682-kurztest-noctua-nt-h1-waermeleitpaste.html​


----------

